# Seeking male RP partner for some real kinky RP!



## Miyachan (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello! I am a 22-year old girl from Norway, and I am currently looking for a male RP partner for a long-term RP.

My OC is a panther that go by the name of Marin, and could need some love!

Setting will be modern times preferably, but I am flexible on this.

Must have:
- Scat
- Rape
- Blood. I love blood
- Vore
- Impregnation. Oh my god, yes! 
- Total domination
- Mind control?
- Size difference, but not too big
- Pet/owner relationship
- Violence

May not have:
- Romance or feelings
- Diapers

Everything else can be discussed. If interested, send me a PM!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2018)

Miyachan said:


> *- Scat
> - Rape
> - Blood. I love blood
> - Vore*
> ...


...

What?

Well, good luck on trying to find a partner, love. I hope you find one!


----------



## Skele7on (Jan 25, 2018)

I'd like to hear more about this. Do you happen to have kik?


----------



## Elamental4 (Jan 25, 2018)

Let's do this! Just hmu somehow and we can discuss this further.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

Must have:
- Scat (Don't do sorry, but I do the other one)
- Rape (No thanks)
- Blood. I love blood (Light fetish only)
- Vore (No thanks)
- Impregnation. Oh my god, yes!(Only female and if the characters have known each other long enough, or it could be males.)
- Total domination (I'm a switch.)
- Mind control? (No thanks)
- Size difference, but not too big (Height difference is okay!)
- Pet/owner relationship (Depends if it's a nice one, not a rough one.)
- Violence (I like this! Only for fighting or weapon usage.)


If you do feel interested, please PM me here!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Feb 2, 2020)

I can go on this one if you like.


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey definitely interested. My only limitation is that I'm not big on scat.


----------

